# Perfect UK campsite ?



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

With all the doom & gloom around at the moment I thought a thread about *your* perfect UK campsite & why would be interesting & informative.
Perhaps with the £ to Euro exchange rates as they are  more people will stay home this year & explore the UK :?: 
I'm also inspired by programmes like "A history of Scotland" & "Coast to Coast"
I am sure there must be some 'favourites' out there :?:

So...........
 Whats your perfect campsite (or nearly  if thats too much of a holy grail) and why :?:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My perfect campsite would have:

Plenty to see and do within a walk or safe cycle ride ( on dedicated cycle tracks)

Frequent public transport nearby but not near enough to be noisy.

Clean facilities, heated in winter. Electricity. 

A shop nearby or a well-stocked Reception ( don't want to run out of milk)

All pitches quite large, and reasonably private - ie some form of hedging or edging.

No children ( that sounds awful but the alternative is to say "only well-behaved children")

Small and not regimented or sub-divided so vans are in smaller groups.

We've stayed at some good ones in UK but never - quite- a perfect one.

Ones that come to mind are:

Longleat
Crystal Palace
Baltic Wharf
Clumber Park
Kingsbury Water Park

G


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Grizzly.

Thanks for a great post  
Forgot to mention that one of my 'perfects' would be a motorhome service point for water and waste and cassette (Like on the 'aires de service' in France) 

Regards Catherine


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't stay on many UK sites but I wouldn't recommend Clumber Park to anyone, it's in the middle of nowhere. I suppose if you want to escape from civilisation then it might be for you. 
I would recommend Burrs Country Park near Bury, Lancs.. It is within an easy walk of Bury center, has a steam railway running behind it and a pub ( The Brown Cow ) just outside the gate.  
Pete 8)


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Rowentree Park CC site in York is our fav. 

Loose Hill CC Site is our 2nd 

Castlerigg Hall Near Keswick is our 3rd 

Funny we dont like Burrs country park but like Clumber Park a lot, just shows everyone is different. 


Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

apxc15 said:


> but I wouldn't recommend Clumber Park to anyone, it's in the middle of nowhere.


Ah but, a few minutes cycle away- through pleasant parkland and traffic free roads - there is a wonderful Victorian kitchen garden with a long glasshouse and veg for sale and amazing long flower borders. There's a pleasant tearoom and plenty of walks beside the lake where you can trace the ruins of the original house. There are 2 NT shops and a plant sales shop, as well as an excellent exhibition on the house and the uses to which it has been put. It's a bird-watchers delight too.

There's also a NT bike sales and repair shop where a delightful man actually managed - and for free - to stop my bike squeaking and, if you want you can hire all sorts of different bikes for all sorts and conditions of man, woman and child.

There are also miles and miles of lovely cycle paths which even dedicated non-cyclists like we are thoroughly enjoyed.

There are 2 villages, both very scenic and interesting and there are even loos at each so that you can spend all day out !

We liked it very much indeed and will go again. The campsite is pleasant and friendly too.

G


----------



## LionelG6HXW (Apr 19, 2006)

I can't say that I've experienced any really bad sites. I've only ever used C&C Clubs (a member) but if I was to select a favourite it would probably be Charmouth (Monkton Wylde).

And Normans Bay suits me fine for a few days away as it's fairly close to Worthing and able get to in an hour or so. 

Moreton is OK if you don't mind the trains and the poor TV reception.

California Cross (nr Modbury, Devon) is lovely but a strain on the nerves due to the narrow roads.

I'm hoping to try some new places this year so I might change my mind to something else.

Lionel


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Perfect UK campsite and why?*

Hi Grizzly 
Hi have given you thanks twice   
Because you say what you like about these sites, which is enormously helpful to people who may be looking for the same thing :idea:

To the other replys I am still grateful as I (& others) could look up these sites on the web.

Please keep the posts coming as I for one shall look forward to some UK touring & this may be the makings of a good trip :idea:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

proves we're all different - Staying just outside Bury - for the love of God man, what are you thinkinh! :wink: (I lived there for 6 years so feel able to say this).
For us it's Great Langdale - virtually no facilities (_but_ rumoured to be seriously considering EHU) - but the best walks in the UK on your doorstop & 4 of the finest pubs (ODG, Stickle Tavern, Brittania & 3 Shires) all within strolling / staggering distance. -Oh & the sunset takes some beating.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

For me I think I've found the perfect (wild) campsite. It's about 150m from the Station Hotel at Ribble Head. It's got the most fantastic walks and cycle rides, a burger bar and views if you dont fancy going anywhere. Caves if you're that way inclined and to cap it off a pub with proper real ale (Old Pee, Black Sheep et al) and lovely reasonably priced traditional bar meals.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

EHU in Great Langdale ?when might that be
bri


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Kelcat said:


> proves we're all different - Staying just outside Bury - for the love of God man, what are you thinkinh! :wink: (I lived there for 6 years so feel able to say this).
> For us it's Great Langdale - virtually no facilities (_but_ rumoured to be seriously considering EHU) - but the best walks in the UK on your doorstop & 4 of the finest pubs (ODG, Stickle Tavern, Brittania & 3 Shires) all within strolling / staggering distance. -Oh & the sunset takes some beating.


I guess I may not be the best judge of UK sites as I spend all my time in Spain, Portugal, France, Germany etc. etc. etc.
Burrs Country Park is just on the edge of the moor's and if you like that sort of thing I expect it is very nice.
Me, I like to be near civilisation when in the UK so I can get things that I need before I get back to the real world, and Burrs meets that need.

Pete 8)


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Pete - that's what's so great about MHF - all the differences. With my tongue out of my cheek the area around Ramsbottom is v. nice & if you get the chance do one of the evening diner trains on the steam railway - still one of the best nights out ever.
EHU in Langdale is one of the proposals they're looking at to increase revenue - apparently the ones at Wastwater have neen a huge success. New Years Day saw 24 vans on site at GL. Sadly they're also looking at citing 12 more small log cabins - wgich I personally think will detract from the valley. They had an outside consultant in & he's proposed alot of changes to NT campsites in England & Wales.


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

We're a bit fond of Hunters Moon CC site in Dorset. You've the Wareham Forest across the road for walks, cycle rides. Some views too.

The Silent Woman PH is 5 min's walk from the site, child free but dog friendly. (ie; Kids OUTSIDE, Dogs INSIDE). 

No shop but think there's milk for sale at the office. 

Going back next month, then trying Rowntree Pk in York in March so pleased to see positive comments about this site.

8O


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

As the only trip over the water this year is to Eire, we have been booking our trips in the UK, so by the list you can tell what we like doing.

In order.
CC Knaresborough
CC Clumber Park
CC Brown Moor Hawes
CC Bunree Scotland
C & CC Keswick Lakes
CC Loosehill Castleton
CL Patterdale Hall Lakes
Castlerigg Keswick Lakes
CL Flamborough Bridlington
CL Stackstead Ingleton
Filey Brigg
CL Patterdale Hall Lakes
Connemara Eire
CC Wharfedale Grassington

Are we organized or what, still a few more to book but well on our way to be fully booked up for the year, Hobby Walking.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Camping and Caravanning Club site, Kendal.

Small friendly site with good views.

Lovely walks all around and easy walk to Kendal itself where there is Booths; arguably the UK's best supermarket !


C&CC site Oxford. I've never been in the site itself but you can't fault the location; P&R ( and other buses) across the road, Oxford one way and the rest of the world the other way.

G


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

rowntree park cc
gibson park melrose cc
edinburgh cc site
burrs country park cc
abbey wood cc
baltic wharfe cc
le tuoquet aires
dieppe aire
honfluer aire
camping memling belgium
seaview berwick cc
sheepcote valleycc
camping du letty brittany
tadin dinnan brittany

we have not been dissapionted
at any of these and have had some great times


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry put some french ones in there just got carried away :?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We're pretty new to this and I've just totted up and found we've been to 15 UK sites. None of them were 'perfect' but they all served well the purpose for which we stayed at them. The ones we'll definitely go back to are:

Abbey Wood CC 
For general London visits and to see S E London family

Durdle Door Ind site
Good access to Durdle Door, but mainly because it's close to my son and his family in Dorset

CS at Winfrith Heath
Ditto, we'd happily cycle to my son's from here and we found lovely walks on the heath

Tewkesbury CC
A good overnight stop on the way back from Dorset

Clumber Park
Agree with Grizzly on this, and it's not too far for a night or two. Besides, we've just bought bikes and need somewhere flat to practice.

C&CC Bakewell site (at Youlgreave)
Lovely views, good walking, good pub meal in village (but no showers or WC)

My perfect site would have fantastic views, be next to or on a sandy beach, have good on-site facilities (preferably serviced pitches) and a basic shop and good pub nearby. It would be in an area of good walking country, with interesting wildlife and the views would inspire me to paint. Within a couple of miles they'd be an interesting small town with an art gallery or house or building of architectural interest (perhaps Arts and Crafts or modernist, though an old cathedral would do) The weather would be reliably good. All this would have to be within a couple of hours driving time so we could go frequently and for just a night or two. Does anyone know if this exists? 

Chris


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

We find Rowntree Park in York hard to beat. It is within 15 minutes leisurely stroll of York - and what a great city! The railway museum is great - and free. There is so many streets and alleys to get see, and get lost in.

The site, itself, has great facilities. Our daughter is disabled and the disabled bathroom is heaven. The pitches are good, and there is a brilliant park for the kids within a 5 minute walk. There is also loads of shops just a few minutes walk out the back gate, including Indian, Chinese and English takeaways. The fish at the English chippy is particularly good.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have quite a few 'favourite' sites but the only common characteristic I can think of is that they have natural looking surroundings

CC Baltic wharf Bristol small, easy walking distance of the city, next to river and pub/restaurant, many trees all CC facilities (some people complain about the warden) 

CC Clachan Near Loch Tay Elec Water Waste dump but no other facilities set in woodland

CC Gwern-y-Bwlch set on steep hill in wooded area Elec Water Waste dump but no other facilities

Private Rivendale (near Ashborne Derbyshire) set in quarry all facilities inc pub/restaurant on site

Private Newton Mill Bath walking distance of the city, pub/restaurant, set in long valley many trees all facilities (expensive)

C&CC CS Pinetree Farm Near Wookey Somerset basic facilities lovely walks. 

C&CC Oswestry on A5 and bus route Shrewsbury Oswestry new small site with excellent wardens, full modern facilities.


They are all in the MHF database


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A tough one that, can't say I have hated any of the sites I have been to or for that matter I wouldn't return. They have all had something to offer.
One of my most visited is the CC site in Moreton in Marsh, simple because its far enough although not too far to actually feel like being away, I like the Cotswolds, you can walk into town easily, its open all year and it is in winter time I usually visit and meet friends there. On the last point what more could you want? Good company in any location is hard to beat.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> My perfect campsite would have:
> 
> Plenty to see and do within a walk or safe cycle ride ( on dedicated cycle tracks)
> 
> ...


Griz, I think you would find the CC's Cherry Hinton site in Cambridge would come very close to the above.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> .
> 
> Griz, I think you would find the CC's Cherry Hinton site in Cambridge would come very close to the above.
> peedee


Many thanks for that peedee. That's now high on the list as we both like Cambridge. We'll wait till the weather warms up a bit as it's a bone-chillingly cold city !

G


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It does have one draw back the motorhome disposal point is difficult to use, especially for large vans because it its on a slope and rather tight to get at. I didn't even attempt it, but decanted my waste into the typical CC marked waste points.

You get some great views over the surrounding countryside and Cambridge by taking the nature walk just outside the entrance to the top of the old quarry.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

And why I like the Cotswolds. Days don't come much better than this.  

peedee


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Using CC sites we have the following favs:

Longleat; Trewethett Farm (Tintagel), Moreton, Edinburgh and Chester Oaks (as a break on the way to/from Edinburgh).

All excellent in their own way. Trewethett F brilliant for walks sea views and location.

Trev


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Glen Nevis, Fort William - pretty close to perfect.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

ChrisJohn - you sound like you're describing the CC site at Grange over Sands (Meathop Fell). Short walk to the beach (overlooking Morecambe Bay) on the fringe of the Lake District National Park, short drive or bus to numerous lovely small towns - Kendal has some fantastic art galleries. 
Never stayed there myself (too close to home really) - but heard a lot of good things about it, and would expect it to have all the usual CC facilities.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi all
according to todays daily mail, quote,caravanclub figures show 
members made 50623 bookings for 2009 in just five days in december.
and nearly 55000 households joined the club in 2008. unquote.


so whats your chance of turning up at , ROWNTREE PARK,
BRAITHWAITE FOLD, BURRS, TEWKSBURY, HOUGHTON MILL, 
CLUMBER PARK, KNARESBOROUGH. just a few of our favorites,
without a booking. ZILCH.
TOMNJUNE


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Kelcat said:


> ChrisJohn - you sound like you're describing the CC site at Grange over Sands (Meathop Fell). Short walk to the beach (overlooking Morecambe Bay) on the fringe of the Lake District National Park, short drive or bus to numerous lovely small towns - Kendal has some fantastic art galleries.
> Never stayed there myself (too close to home really) - but heard a lot of good things about it, and would expect it to have all the usual CC facilities.


Thanks for that suggestion Kelcat, we might give that a try as we've been wanting to visit Levens Hall. We tried once before but discovered that, oddly, it is closed on Fridays and Saturdays. Funnily enough I had the Abbot Hall Art Gallery in Kendal in mind when I wrote my post. I've been to some great exhibitions there.

Other than that though I don't think Grange-over- Sands is quite what I had in mind as my perfect site. Just as it's too close to home for you it's too close to work (or the journey to work) for John, who retired in Oct 07 after 33 years working in Lancaster. Also, the 'mud flats' at Grange, as I last saw them the only time I visited, are not quite my fantasy idea of a sandy beach. As we'll definitely get round to trying out campsites in the lake district we'll probably visit places like Kendal and Blackwell House at Windermere from there.

Can anyone suggest good beach sites on the East coast? We're in the middle of the country but have been more orientated to the West because of John's work.

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

> Can anyone suggest good beach sites on the East coast? We're in the middle of the country but have been more orientated to the West because of John's work.


I assume North Lincolnshire is handy for you then? Well CC Skegness Sands is right next to the sea wall. It all depends what you mean by on the beach. There are not too many along there right next to it but several within walking distance. Peejay or Snelly might be able to recommend some.

peedee


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

peedee said:


> I assume North Lincolnshire is handy for you then?
> peedee


North Lincolnshire coast is definitely on our list to explore but we don't know where so any hints would be great. The thread is about perfect camp sites but knowing about beaches we could get close to and park at during the day would be good too.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would think a new thread requesting such info would bring in plenty of replies.

peedee


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

peedee said:


> I would think a new thread requesting such info would bring in plenty of replies.
> 
> peedee


Should be getting 'Sea View Camping in Britain' book from Vicarious books any day now. When I've had a good read I'll know more what I'd like to ask.

Chris


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Try ccc site Dunstan hill in Northumberland in the shadows of Dunstanboro castle,great site 10 mins walk to the secluded beach of Embleton bay. you can then walk north on beautiful unspoilt empty beaches towards Beadnell bay,Seahouses Etc.Nice quiet site in a beautiful part of the world


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

brianamelia said:


> Try ccc site Dunstan hill in Northumberland in the shadows of Dunstanboro castle,great site 10 mins walk to the secluded beach of Embleton bay. you can then walk north on beautiful unspoilt empty beaches towards Beadnell bay,Seahouses Etc.Nice quiet site in a beautiful part of the world


Thanks, just looked it up and it looks good. It'll go on the shortlist, but a bit far for a very short break (AA route planner says 3.33 but it'd take us 4.30 I reckon.

Chris


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

oh I forgot to say if you do ever go to Dunstan Hill dont forget to get some of the famous Craster kippers smoked only about 1 mile away in Craster itself
Bri


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

For us its location, location, though would agree with most of Grizzly's list some pages back - would add: open all year, hard standings, & drinking water taps which you can connect a hose to using standard connectors, without getting sprayed by water when you first arrive at a site in the dark/wind/cold etc. Do people really think that those push-on taps with shiny, flared ends are usable?

Would agree with the lakes/peaks sites suggested by various walkers, except that Patterdale Hall, though wonderful in most respects, had push-on taps last time we were there! There's also Park Coppice & Low Manesty (the latter has red squirrels but rubbish taps!)

Having just gone down to S Wales before meeting daughter at Xmas we found 2 sites, new to us, which were perfect at the time - Pitton Cross near Rhossili - open, improved hardstandings, friendly owners, just right for coastal walking, & Gateway near Llanelli. Gateway was mentioned by someone on the "Wales for Xmas?" thread a bit ago. It didn't seem to be our sort of site - a clubhouse there, lots of seasonal vans, between 2 sewage works on the OS map, etc - but we were on the lower field, new hardstandings, the only van there, amazing views across the Burry Inlet, Millenium Cycle Path running alongside the site, estuary teeming with birds, within walking distance (along the raised footpath along the flood defences) of WWT Llanelli, no sewage smell - still not sure we'd go there in the summer, but at the time - *PERFECT!!!!*

PS We also managed to get into Rowntree Park for a couple of nights, to see other daughter in York - perfect!!


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Perfect UK campsite and why?*

Hi All
Wow. 8O 
Some great posts & lots for me & hubby to choose from 8) 
I think I will have to get my club "Big Book" out and start marking some off for consideration.
Also interesting that many CL's get a mention 8) as part of the reason for staying home was financial (Euro to £  )
But also felt it was time to do our great Island justice  
Finally not too many mentions of Scotland and definitely plan to do lots there...so any preferences folks :?: 
Thanks to all & It looks like not just me gonna benefit from these snippets   
Regards C


----------

